# coming out of lurkerdom



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone!  My name is Melanie and I'm a MAC addict! LOL  I've been lurking on Specktra for quite some time and figured I may as well register!  I was having some log in troubles, but that seems to fixed now!  These forums are new to me, so hopefully it wont take too long to learn and get used to.

Anyway, I'm glad to have a place to talk to fellow makeup addicts


----------



## Janice (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pleasure to have you with us.


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2007)




----------



## user79 (May 28, 2007)

Glad the activation stuff was worked out, Melanie. I personally can say I am so glad you joined, your makeup is AMAZING!! Looking forward to your FOTDs and maybe tutorials here.


----------



## triccc (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 28, 2007)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2007)




----------



## melaniumom (May 29, 2007)

Thanks, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to Julia, if not for her I'm not sure I'd even have come out of my lurkerdom or even been able to get my account properly registered! LOL  I've never done a tut. before and I tell you what... I have been buying SO MUCH makeup lately, but I rarely seem to put it on these days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Once I get out of my slump I will be happy to post some FOTD's!

Anyway, glad to be here with my fellow makeup junkies


----------



## ms_althani (May 29, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## User49 (May 30, 2007)

Hello! I've seen one of those pics on flickr.com! Welcome to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should definitly post some eotd! You have amazing skills and are great at taking photos!


----------



## melaniumom (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Hello! I've seen one of those pics on flickr.com! Welcome to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should definitly post some eotd! You have amazing skills and are great at taking photos!_

 

You would be correct!  I do have a flickr account!  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been feeling a little frumpy lately, so I haven't been much in the mood for makeup and photos, but hopefully I'll get over my frumpiness soon enough.

Thanks to everyone for all the warm welcomes


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2007)

Welcome, Melanie!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 4, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for joining us, melanie! i look forward to seeing you around the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your avatar, by the way!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_thanks for joining us, melanie! i look forward to seeing you around the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your avatar, by the way!_

 

Awww...thank you kimmy!


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Thanks, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to Julia, if not for her I'm not sure I'd even have come out of my lurkerdom or even been able to get my account properly registered! LOL  I've never done a tut. before and I tell you what... I have been buying SO MUCH makeup lately, but I rarely seem to put it on these days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Once I get out of my slump I will be happy to post some FOTD's!

Anyway, glad to be here with my fellow makeup junkies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aw you're welcome Melanie, looking forward to seeing more of your amazing work!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Melanie, glad you've joined us! I love your work on Flickr, hope you'll post some amazing makeup of yours soon!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 11, 2007)

2 the site!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Hi Melanie, glad you've joined us! I love your work on Flickr, hope you'll post some amazing makeup of yours soon!_

 

well...shucks!  Thanks


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

I always love to see ur pic at flickr!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 welcome!!!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Melanie, I just checked out your Myspace profile and WOW, you have some of the most beautiful children I have EVER seen. 

Love the photos. Now I am inspired to take some cool pics with my offspring


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_I always love to see ur pic at flickr!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome!!!_

 

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trashionista* 

 
_Hey Melanie, I just checked out your Myspace profile and WOW, you have some of the most beautiful children I have EVER seen. 

Love the photos. Now I am inspired to take some cool pics with my offspring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







  Thank you very much!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 14, 2007)

Melanie!


----------

